
Ask HN: As a developer/engineer what is the least you like about your job? - danielovichdk
In my almost 20 year long career as a software developer I have come across both good and bad jobs.<p>Somehow the bad ones are sticking out the most in my mind.<p>The things I really have a hard time accepting in my job is:<p>Poor leadership
Constant goal changing
Bad QA
Little customer transparens
Poor backlog descriptions
One man show decisions even though rest of the team disagrees<p>Just the top of my head.<p>What are some of your experiences ? Thanks for sharing.
======
dominotw
Politics obviously. People with least amount of skill making the most
important decisions.

------
fetus8
Lack of transparency from management.

